# One more try :)



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Ah, they're so cute even if they aren't perfect!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

GREAT pictures. That first one had me laughing.... sure must be fun at your house !!!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Those are great pictures! If they sat in a perfect row and did everything we said we wuld be bored (or happy)!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great outtakes of your silly crew.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Abbydabbydo said:


> Those are great pictures! If they sat in a perfect row and did everything we said we wuld be bored (or happy)!


Bored...LOL, my house is always fun, I just sit back and watch them. It's so much fun :wavey:


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

haha i love the stink eye you're getting in that last picture...bailey looks at me like that whenever I put anything on her as well


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Funny pictures and that last one of Sadie cracked me up. I know she is a little angel but those antlers looked like little devil horns on her. The outtakes are funny.


----------



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)

aawww i love out takes from a photo session


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

good try.Everybody had fun,and another day tomorrow.LOL


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

How cute!!


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Ha... I think in that one picture Chloe is trying to tell you what she thinks of that santa hat! Very cute pictures!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

LOLOLOL  that was great!! and very much how it would go here, lol.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Heidi36oh said:


> Another try on Christmas pictures. Let's just say I give up my dogs are too goofy to sit still for one second...


Give up ?? These are great !! They make me smile


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Yeah I give up..LOL I say this every time when they get goofy


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

HA! HA! I love the first photo!


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Ah, well, there's always next year!.........
I loved the pics anyway....... made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks all, I have such a goofy crew it's hard to get them all together..LOL. Chloe just wants to eat the hat and the antlers


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Awww, I love them. Sadie looks thrilled to be wearing that Santa hat lol. I am very impressed that Chloe kept the antlers on.


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

Those are just so cute. Someone mentioned stink eye and I think that just about sums it up. Sadie did not look too happy.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

No she didn't...LOL


----------



## BillGunnerandGeorge (Aug 28, 2008)

ROFL I love those pics!


----------

